# TiVo Shanan S3 teaser?



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

From the latest TiVo e-mail ---



> Meanwhile, keep your eyes peeled over the next few weeks for a defining moment, oh yes. Watch your e-mail Inbox. Your TiVo Central screen. The twinkling eyes of your best TiVo friend.
> 
> Coy? Me?
> Shanan


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Shanan? Coy??

No way..


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

A few weeks... 9/17 fits right into that time frame.

Dan


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

Dan203 said:


> A few weeks... 9/17 fits right into that time frame.
> 
> Dan


9/19 is a Tuesday though


----------



## naclone (Feb 12, 2002)

"defining" would seem to be the clue word. as in "definition". High that is. 

what other forthcoming announcement from TiVo could be considered a defining one?

seems an odd word choice if not intentionally selected to tease S3.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

naclone said:


> "defining" would seem to be the clue word. as in "definition". High that is.
> 
> what other forthcoming announcement from TiVo could be considered a defining one?
> 
> seems an odd word choice if not intentionally selected to tease S3.


well I think it is about the S3 no doubt but finally putting out a cable ready and HD capable dual tuner is way a defining moment for TiVo inc.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

naclone said:


> what other forthcoming announcement from TiVo could be considered a defining one?


Must be defining what a "Tivo House Party" is ...


----------



## yunlin12 (Mar 15, 2003)

iTunes?


----------



## TiVotion (Dec 6, 2002)

Shanan is going to announce a contest whereby the winning entry, after sucessfully passing a battery of personal and psychological screening tests, will receive the opportunity to win a lifetime subscription to her.

:up: :up: :up:

I'll come back down to reality now and assume it's the Series 3. 

Smart, witty, successful women don't seem to care for me anyway.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

I don't know if we need a teaser for Shanan S3 ... seems like the S1 is enough of a tease. 

Now, a teaser for the Tivo S3 - that's a different story.


----------



## TiVotion (Dec 6, 2002)

Seriously though, I think I've cracked the code.

Shanan says, "The twinkling eyes of your best TiVo friend."

The TiVo remote for the Series 3 is backlit (twinkling eyes).

The TiVo remote is your best TiVo friend...and, the best friend of your TiVo.

You heard it here first.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

TiVotion said:


> Seriously though, I think I've cracked the code.
> 
> Shanan says, "The twinkling eyes of your best TiVo friend."
> 
> ...


I thought Shanan was out best TiVo friend.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

eric_mcgovern said:


> Now I feel left out. I didn't get the email.


do you normally get her newsletter? If so, sit tight. It will eventually arrive.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

ZeoTiVo said:


> 9/19 is a Tuesday though


Actually if we're talking about TiVo trends then it'll be announced on a Tuesday, be avilable immediately from TiVo.com, and available at retail the following Monday. So if the 9/17 stock date the Best Buy guy found is right then the announcement will most likely come the Tuesday before that.

Dan


----------



## Ham w/o eggs (Apr 22, 2006)

Dan203 said:


> Actually if we're talking about TiVo trends then it'll be announced on a Tuesday, be avilable immediately from TiVo.com, and available at retail the following Monday. So if the 9/17 stock date the Best Buy guy found is right then the announcement will most likely come the Tuesday before that.
> 
> Dan


09/17 is a Sunday.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

09/12 is a Tuesday.


----------



## bidger (Mar 30, 2001)

Ham w/o eggs said:


> 09/17 is a Sunday.


Sunday would be the start of the retail week, the day the circulars come out.


----------



## aztivo (Feb 23, 2005)

Dan203 said:


> Actually if we're talking about TiVo trends then it'll be announced on a Tuesday, be avilable immediately from TiVo.com, and available at retail the following Monday. So if the 9/17 stock date the Best Buy guy found is right then the announcement will most likely come the Tuesday before that.
> 
> Dan


This is what i am hoping for.. actually i was hoping that they would release it today so they could talk about it on the invester call tomorrow  ohh well I guess I will hope for next Tuesday but will expect in on the 12th


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Knowing TiVo, they might spring a suprise S3 announcement on us on some date other than those already mentioned. Those TiVo folk....always just full of the dickens....


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Bierboy said:


> Knowing TiVo, they might spring a suprise S3 announcement on us on some date other than those already mentioned. Those TiVo folk....always just full of the dickens....


As long as it's before those dates, and not after, I'll be happy. 

Dan


----------



## Ham w/o eggs (Apr 22, 2006)

bidger said:


> Sunday would be the start of the retail week, the day the circulars come out.


The darkness has opened.


----------



## DCIFRTHS (Jan 6, 2000)

I'm totally psyched about the release of the S3, and I hope it's announced ASAP.

Hopefully, the announcement is made on the 1st, and it's available in stores on the 3rd. If not then I'd rather skip the next week and have the announcement on the 15th with availability on the 17th.

As much as I am looking forward to it, and I can't wait to get my hands one, I don't want it released on the 10th.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

DCIFRTHS said:


> I don't want it released on the 10th.


 are you thinking of 9/11  Man I hope TiVo inc is not boneheaded enough to do that. It is kind of why I discounted the 12th and went with the 19th

The 10th is a Sunday though and typically no release news comes out on Sunday


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

TiVotion said:


> Shanan is going to announce a contest whereby the winning entry, after sucessfully passing a battery of personal and psychological screening tests, will receive the opportunity to win a lifetime subscription to her.


Hasn't that already happened?


----------



## DCIFRTHS (Jan 6, 2000)

ZeoTiVo said:


> are you thinking of 9/11  Man I hope TiVo inc is not boneheaded enough to do that. It is kind of why I discounted the 12th and went with the 19th


Yes. That is what I was thinking. I don't want to see it released that week. I agree with you, and I would bet my last dime that TiVo would never do that.



ZeoTiVo said:


> The 10th is a Sunday though and typically no release news comes out on Sunday


It would have to be announcement on the 8th and available on the 10th. Again, I seriously doubt this would ever happen. Besides being a bad business decision, TiVo has too much class to do that :up:


----------



## TiVotion (Dec 6, 2002)

> Hasn't that already happened?


I don't know who this guy is, but he appears to be getting the :up:!


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

jsmeeker said:


> I thought Shanan was *out*


Oh no, nooooooooooo.

Not that there's anything wrong with that.



-smak-


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

jsmeeker said:


> eric_mcgovern said:
> 
> 
> > Now I feel left out. I didn't get the email.
> ...


I never got this email either. My last Tivo newsletter was #89. What was the latest?


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

This e-mail was #90.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

Yeah, I never got #90 either. Anyone still have it? Can you forward it?


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

Please do.


----------



## aztivo (Feb 23, 2005)

Prev | Next

From: TiVo <[email protected]>

Date: Tuesday, August 29, 2006 1:11 PM

Subject: TiVo News #90: Your Guide to Fall TV!

Size: 38 KB

To continue getting e-mail communications from TiVo, please add our "From" address
[email protected] to your address book.That way, you'll ensure our Newsletter 'hello'
won't go 'buh-bye' via your (sometimes overzealous) JUNK or TRASH folder. Thanks!

TiVo Subscriber Newsletter | Volume 90

Letter from the Editor
August's over already?! Good thing we made it outrageously easy to catch all the season premieres, including new shows and old favorites, with new TiVo Guru Guide recommendations, queued up and ready for your instant-gratification, online-scheduling pleasure (better get that network adapter, huh?). Or, if you're picky about your premieres and only want to schedule one or two, we've listed the entire Fall TV premiere schedule in chronological order so you can do your own thingwhatever that thing may be.

Meanwhile, keep your eyes peeled over the next few weeks for a defining moment, oh yes. Watch your e-mail Inbox. Your TiVo Central screen. The twinkling eyes of your best TiVo friend.

Coy? Me? 
Shanan

P.S. This was fun: Jim Barton, the father of TiVo technology, received enthusiastic applause and a 2006 Emmy® award last week to the beat of a TiVo "Bloop." The show's producers decided to fill the Shrine Auditorium with the familiar sound effect just before the TiVo service was announced as winner. Clever, that Academy! 
Table of Contents

TiVo Tip

You're Invited: It's not too late!

TiVo Rewards

TiVo® KidZone Corner

Parents' Choice: Vote Here

Most-Recorded Shows

Need Help?

Fan Mail

Forward to a Friend

About This Newsletter

TiVo Hotlinks

TiVo Tip: Season Pass Alert
What happens when the WB network merges with the UPN network? Apparently, a new network called CW is born. If you have a favorite WB or UPN show, here's how to safeguard against missing an episode during the naming transition: 
Review your Season Pass recordings for UPN or WB programs 
Create a TITLE WishList® search for each of those shows, entering the exact title. Use the PAUSE button for quotes to indicate exact phrase&#151;and don't worry about apostrophes. (example: "AMERICAS TOP MODEL"; "ONE TREE HILL", "EVERYBODY HATES CHRIS", "VERONICA MARS", etc.) 
Select "Auto-record" 
Select "View Upcoming Programs" to ensure the programs you want are being recorded 
If necessary, edit the Title WishList search 
Once the merger is complete (around Sept. 18), and after you ensure your CW Season Pass recordings are still appearing in your To Do List, you can delete your WishList searches. For more information on how to use WishList searches, go to Using WishList Searches.

Bonus Tip: Superfans of said show may want to keep WishList searches, as they're an excellent way to catch specials, retrospectives, and interviews with cast members on talk shows.

Back to top

You're Invited: It's not too late!
You've spread the word, shared the love, and shown us your passion for the TiVo serviceand even gave us this brilliant idea: Now we're inviting you to apply to be amongst the first TiVo fans to host an official TiVo House Party. Many of you have already signed up to apply to be a host. Qualifying applicants should prepare for an out-of-TiVo box experience filled with exclusive party favors, special offers, and plenty of fun! Don't miss out on this inaugural event which will kick-off on September 30! Secure your role as host before the call for applications closes. Remember, this is only for TiVo subscribers. Learn more now!

Back to top

Back to top 
Limited Edition TiVo® Laptop Messenger Bag

Point Value: 8,000 points

Description: 
ON SALE - 20% OFF: Just in time for back-to-school shopping. Why not look hip as you're luggin' around that laptop?

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Need to remind some friends they need a TiVo® box of their own? Send one of these postcards and maybe you'll score some TiVo Rewards points while you're at it.

TiVo® KidZone Corner

Get the TV that's good for you with TiVo KidZone Guides!

Wondering what "TiVo Presents E/I Programming" is all about? It's a KidZone Guide dedicated to 'Educational and Informational' programming for kidsprograms the broadcaster deems particularly beneficial for children, having positive effects on their social development as well as emotional and cognitive well-being. Turns out research over the past decade confirms that E/I programming can positively influence a child's readiness to start school and do well.

What a smart idea, those TiVo KidZone Guides! Have a browse.

Curious about the origin of E/I programming? Guidelines adopted by the FCC in 2004 required broadcasters to air E/I programming for children, ages 16 and under, for a minimum of three hours per week. You can recognize such a program by the on-screen "watermark," a uniform E/I symbol that appears throughout the duration of the show.

Back to top

Parents' Choice: Vote Here
What shows do you welcome into YOUR living room for the whole family to enjoy?

It's a special invitation from a TiVo® KidZone partnerParents' Choice Foundationto vote in the Parents' Choice Awards in Children's and Family Television!

Your valued participation includes viewing a predetermined list of age-appropriate programs and answering a few questions about each show a few times per year. TiVo parents that qualify will be a part of the voting academy that determines the winners. Learn more about this exciting opportunity!

Back to top

TiVo Fan Mail
Wampuss - as in "kattwampuss," an old expression &#150; is reportedly enjoying her new TiVo house in Kaysville, Utah.

Send us a story or photo of your favorite TiVo moment so we can RECORD our genealogyfrom TiVo birthday cakes to TiVo tattoos.

Back to top

TiVo Most-Recorded Shows

Wondering what your fellow TiVo® subscribers are recording? We've got the weekly round-up, any week you want it, at tivo.com.

Back to top Need Help?

Connect your TiVo box to your network

My clock is off!

Watch one show, record another

Channel lineup issues

New e-mail address?

Don't see your question here?

Daily call issues

New E-Mail?
Update your address (e-mail and snail mail) at tivo.com/manage.

About This Newsletter
This newsletter is brought to you by TiVo! You can unsubscribe any time. Or if you received the newsletter as a forward and you want to subscribe yourself, sign up today. By submitting comments to TiVo, you grant TiVo Inc. a nonexclusive, irrevocable right to use your comments in any way it desires without notice or compensation to you.

TiVo Hotlinks
If you need help with any aspect of using your TiVo box or service, visit our online Customer Support. If you have questions, comments, or suggestions regarding this newsletter, e-mail the editor. (Unfortunately, due to volume received, not every e-mail can be answered.) Update your e-mail address, snail mail, account preferences and more at Manage My Account. Search TV listings or schedule recordings with Online Scheduling at TiVo Central Online.

Forward this E-Mail to a friend!

Back to top

TiVo, the TiVo logo, 'TiVo, TV Your Way,' TiVoToGo, Season Pass, and WishList® are trademarks or registered trademarks of TiVo Inc's subsidiaries. ©2006 TiVo Inc. 2160 Gold Street Alviso, CA 95002-2160. All rights reserved. Please feel free to review our Privacy Policy.


----------



## doormat (Sep 15, 2004)

ZeoTiVo said:


> are you thinking of 9/11  Man I hope TiVo inc is not boneheaded enough to do that. It is kind of why I discounted the 12th and went with the 19th


9/12 isnt out of the question, not at all. In fact, Apple is planning an event on the 12th as well...

New 23" iMac
Merom updates for the iMac + Mac Mini
iTunes Movie Store

And the S3 HD TiVo from TiVo.


----------



## freediverdude (Jul 27, 2006)

Oh crap. I just ordered an imac. You mean if I had waited 10 more days I would've gotten one with a core2duo instead of a core duo? I'm not a usual user of the f-word, but f&%*!


----------



## sonicboom (Sep 2, 2006)

freediverdude said:


> Oh crap. I just ordered an imac. You mean if I had waited 10 more days I would've gotten one with a core2duo instead of a core duo? I'm not a usual user of the f-word, but f&%*!


Yup.
Cancel that order, and wait for this months product announcements.
And while you're waiting, read: macrumors.com


----------



## freediverdude (Jul 27, 2006)

Hmmm, I wonder if this has anything to do with the shipping being delayed on this order until Sept. 6th. I thought it seemed odd that they shipped the ipod nano (engraved no less), the very next day, but the imac, which I purchased with all the default options, and should be just a pre-made box sitting there in the warehouse, was delayed........


----------

